

Creating a Virtual jQuery Keyboard - mixmax
http://designshack.co.uk/tutorials/creating-a-virtual-jquery-keyboard

======
DanHulton
Ugh. Sure it stops keyloggers, but it's awful for over-the-shoulder security.
I hate it when banks use these things for password entry because then I have
to get all paranoid about who is watching me just then.

------
callmeed
Pretty cool. TradeKing.com uses a browser-based keyboard for sign-in now.

